

Show HN: Noted Code - psm42
https://notedcode.com

======
psm42
The course is also asking us to create a kickstarter-style page, which I've
got at [http://notedcode-bitstarter.herokuapp.com](http://notedcode-
bitstarter.herokuapp.com)

------
psm42
I'm building this as a project for the Coursera Startup Engineering Course,
and thought that you might find it interesting here too.

